# Bellator 83 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 83 takes place in 6 days December 7th at 6:30 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 9 fights before the event starts. If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 9 out of 9 it will be doubled. 




> Rad Martinez vs. Shahbulat Shamhalaev
> Anthony Leone vs. Zach Makovsky
> Jessica Eye vs. Zoila Frausto Gurgel
> Alexei Kudin vs. Mike Wessel
> ...




Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
OHKO
IcemanCometh
OUSOONERSOU


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sign me up.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

i'm down


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And here we go!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They just had the weigh in's for this show, still time to send picks if anybody wants to challenge last week's big winner.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/2012/12/b...inez-shamhalaev-on-mark-for-145-tourney-final


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If not this becomes a fifty fifty chance.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Made it a contest :thumbsup:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I sent my picks. On these we just pick the winners right? No round or method of win?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Sent mine just now...I think so OUS...


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

IcemanCometh said:


> Sent mine just now...I think so OUS...


Yeah I'm pretty sure. Almost positive...almost.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 83 pick results for...

IcemanCometh


> Makovsky *Wrong*
> Gurgel *Wrong*
> Kudin *Wrong*
> Riveria *Right*
> ...


kantowrestler


> Zach Makovsky *Wrong*
> Zoila Frausto Gurgel *Wrong*
> Najim Wali *Wrong*
> Terrell Hobbs *Right*
> ...


OHKO


> Zach Makovsky *Wrong*
> Zoila Frausto Gurgel *Wrong*
> Alexei Kudin *Wrong*
> Jimmie Rivera *Right*
> ...


OUSOONERSOU


> Zach Makovsky *Wrong*
> Zoila Frausto Gurgel *Wrong*
> Mike Wessel *Right*
> Jimmie Rivera *Right*
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> Mike Wessel defeats Alexei Kudin by UD.
> Jimmie Rivera defeats Jesse Brock by UD.
> Jessica Eye defeats Zoila Frausto Gurgel by Submission in the 1st round.
> Anthony Leone defeats Zach Makovsky by SD.
> ...


Link

Thanks to all 4 of you guys for playing again. And the winner is ... OUSOONERSOU, with Iceman 2nd on a pretty tough card. Will send you the credits right away and you can bet them on UFC fights, or other sports if you don't see it just request it.

We can play again next week if you guys want to for Bellator 84.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I would I felt bad till I saw of us did that great.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

One more event for the year.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah that was a tough card. But a wins a win :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That it surely was.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

A tapout tattoo? Really? I'm glad you lost, Liguori.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that's a bit much.


----------

